# Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT 'Pepsi' Review



## Osc13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi to all of you, the name's Oscar. This will be my first, hopefully not last, review for a Steinhart Ocean-1 GMT. Looking forward to feedbacks and comments to further improve my future reviews in this forum. So, without further ado, for your considerations..









*Specifications*
Case: Stainless steel
Back: Stainless steel screwed , engraved...
Diameter: *42 mm*, without crown
Height: 13,5 mm
Weight: 190 g
Dial: black
Crystal: *Sapphire* 
Indices: *Super Luminova C1*
WaterRes: *300 metres* / 990 feet 30 ATM acc. to DIN
Strap: stainless steel *22 mm*, screwed
Buckle: stainless steel, safety clasp

Movement: *ETA 2893-2** Swiss Made, automatic, hacking seconds, 21 jewels

* *First impressions*
From the moment I took this baby out of its box, I knew that this one is a keeper. The watch felt heavier than expected and I love it for the fact that it doesn't give you that feeling that this is just another cheap south of $100 homage watch which was created just for the sake of it. Pictures you might come across online, including your trully's, don't justice to this watch. it's been close to a month since I acquire this watch and I'm still at awe.









*Movement *
The Ocean-1 GMT is powered by *ETA 2893-2*. Beating at a rate of *28,800 bph*, this movement comes with the GMT function to track time at a desired 2nd and/or 3rd timezone depending on how you use the combination of the 4th red hand and the bezel. The power reserve for this particular movement is about *40 hours* give or take. This movement allows *Quick Set Date* function too. Considering the illustrious history of ETA movements and the price I paid for this piece, *Score: 9/10.

**GMT 4th hand function
*








The GMT function of a watch is to help one identify the time in 2, or more depending on the watch and how one uses it, different timezones with the help of the 4th hand (eg. Melbourne and San Francisco). There are many different ways to read the time on a GMT watch. Personally I set the 4th hand to tell me the time back at home, while the main hour hand tells me the time of the city I'm currently in. When I got back home, the 4th hand is set to GMT+0 to remind me what time is it there in Anfield when the boys kicks off for a match.

Corresponding to the different way of reading the GMT, different people prefer different way of setting up the 4th hand (the GMT hand) too. Personally I love the fact that I can set the 4th independently, not to be confused with the definition of 'independent' by that R-brand.

Say, it's 9 o'clock in morning (9:00) in New York (GMT-5) and I would like to set the GMT hand to show me what time it is in Athens (GMT+2). All I need to do is set the crown to its position and go counter-clockwise to set the GMT hand to point to the number 16 on the bezel and voila, it's 4 in the afternoon there (16:00). When setting the GMT hand, the hand does jump by the hour (kinda like that R-brand's main hour hand hourly jump). *Score: 9/10.*

*Bracelet*














The bracelet is solid, stainless steel, heavier than expected and it seems like it's not one that would give up anytime soon. Can't say anything much to stay objective here, but I do love the clasp joint there, it's supposed to be polished but pardon my lack of photography skills, I failed to capture them. Personally, I'd prefer the bracelet to be resembles closer to an oyster one by a certain R-brand. The default bracelet that comes from steinhart resembles Om*ga speedy's more than an oyster.

I for one never really care much for a watch's bracelet since there are tons of aftermarket options out there. At the end of the day, what really defines a watch is the case and the movement, no ? *Score: 8/10.*

*Final thoughts
*








Steinhart ocean-1 GMT has been dubbed by many as an homage to another famous GMT model by that R-brand. I was one of those many who dubbed it that at first too, until the watch found its way on my wrist. After a couple of evolutions of models (predecessors of this watch came in the 40mm case and some minor differences on the bezel), the watch matures into it's own kind with it's own distinctive feats.

For one, it's 42mm instead of 40mm, the numbers on the bezel is a combination of neo-vintage. The font on the bezel resemble the ceramic model from that R-brand, while the bezel itself stays true to an older R-brand model 16710. I love the fact that this model has yet to follow suit on the current ceramic-fever but the neo font on it is just not my cup of tea.

The markers on the dial are bigger (Maxi Dial), easier to read if you decided to take this piece for a dive, and the lume is nothing short of excellent. It takes about 10 to 15 mins of exposure to lights, and it brightens up very well in the dark. I was trying to get a lume shot for this review but then again due to my limitations, I failed.

For a watch that originally serves as a transit to fulfill my itch to own a pepsi GMT watch, until I get my hands on that R-brand's GMT 1675, this watch grows into me. If it could speak, it would tell me to stop treating it for just another homage and start recognizing it as it's own. Talk about coming out of another's shadow, eh ? *Final Score: 9/10*


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi there OSC13 very nice watch indeed! could you explaine to me how the GMT function? Is the GMT inter related to the hour hand? or are they independent to each other?


----------



## Osc13 (Jul 21, 2011)

During normal operation of the watch (that is, just letting the time run), they move together. As the main hour hand moves, the GMT hand moves too. It is ONLY when you decided to set the GMT hand according to your needs, you'll be able to set it independently. Hope it helps.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Great review OSC13!!! You should do that full time!!! Good job mate!!

And enjoy the new watch!!! Looks great!


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply OSC13 am eyeing a gmt watch a preowned but couldnt decided, its a ball hydrocarbon gmt II or the new steinhart ocean vintage and one more things what the meaning of LNIB????


----------



## 818Guy (Mar 18, 2008)

LNIB = like new in box

Someone probably bought it, opened it and decided they did not like it for whatever reason.

I generally take that to mean it was never worn (or no more than 5 mintues before it went back in the box).


----------



## Osc13 (Jul 21, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


> Great review OSC13!!! You should do that full time!!! Good job mate!!
> 
> And enjoy the new watch!!! Looks great!


Many Thanks, Ron. At one point I was thinking could the review be too long or too boring for forum read ?. Glad to hear some actually enjoy it.. Cheers


----------



## Osc13 (Jul 21, 2011)

gerryoris said:


> Thanks for the quick reply OSC13 am eyeing a gmt watch a preowned but couldnt decided, its a ball hydrocarbon gmt II or the new steinhart ocean vintage and one more things what the meaning of LNIB????


Quite a pickle you got yourself into mate.. I wouldn't wanna be in your shoes right now, because look wise, both has their own style (one being similar to a vintage R-brand explorer, another similar to a R-brand GMT). If, you want something different than just another 'homage' watch, I'd say go for Ball Hydrocarbon, if your budget allows. One more thing to go into your consideration would be: BOTH watches uses the same movement, is the premium for Ball's case and 'bells and whistles" worth it ? Hit us back with pics of your choice.

Cheers


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

:-! Excellent review and pics! It's not long or boring at all. Thanks for taking the time to do this.|>


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

818Guy thanks for that, OSC13 thanks for the advice I will take it into consideration hopefully my budget will allow me to have the ball, will pose some pics here if it push thru thanks to all btw excellent review keep up the good work i actually enjoy reading thanks!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Good to see a "Pepsi" GMT in some real world photo's, it's the next watch I intend to buy and I'm now getting even more impatient for Steinhart to get them back in stock!

Good review Oscar, thanks for posting; and I don't think anyone will mind if you say Rolex or Omega here. ;-)


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats & welcome Osc13.... ;-)


----------



## Osc13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind wishes, made all the work worth it. I ordered mine from gnomonwatches.com and I was thinking "these babies are so cost-efficient, they should be selling like hot cakes.. 2-weeks out of stock kinda hot cakes". Gnomonwatches flushed out their stock in less than 14days, nuff said.

Next review: Omega Speedmaster 50th Anniversary (5957 edition), stay tune folks 

Cheers


----------



## artfuldodger (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Osc13, congrats on the GMT, a beauty indeed. From your pics, the crown looks like its not locked in? I may be wrong.


----------



## Osc13 (Jul 21, 2011)

artfuldodger said:


> Hey Osc13, congrats on the GMT, a beauty indeed. From your pics, the crown looks like its not locked in? I may be wrong.


 Sharp eyes for detail, one of the many feat that we've come to possess as a WIS b-). Yes, it is indeed not locked in, it is done in purpose to keep the time at 9past10 (at 10past10, the hand actually blocked some part of the Steinhart name) while I took these photos.

Another fun, at least for me, fact: I kept the date at 13 because it's my favourite no. Thanks for dropping by. Cheerios


----------



## va812 (May 31, 2011)

gerryoris said:


> Thanks for the quick reply OSC13 am eyeing a gmt watch a preowned but couldnt decided, its a ball hydrocarbon gmt II or the new steinhart ocean vintage and one more things what the meaning of LNIB????


Save your money & go for the Ocean Vintage GMT - you get a lot for the money!


----------



## Finnanhaddie (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice review. Enjoy wearing the watch
Cheers,
S.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

The ball GMT is already sold just missed it by a day,well am looking at your suggestion will consider it thanks!


----------



## funkey (Jan 31, 2011)

Enjoyed the review - great job and nice pics too.

That pepsi GMT is sweet....


----------



## Undersköterskan (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice review and photograhps ! Thanks for sharing !

Regards
Undersköterskan


----------



## Canada Jones (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Helpful.


----------



## SamMarathon (Aug 14, 2017)

I really love it but is it too big in hand ..or gave u the feeling of Fake Rolex ??!!


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, I feel your pain. I have been a big fan for a long time. If you couldn't tell...


----------



## mj421 (Jun 5, 2015)

Indeed, a lovely piece and definitely paying homage to the R 16710 series.


----------

